# Marley and me



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

...ok so I am late but I saw it tonight on tv and ahhhh! What a good movie! I laughed so hard !!! andwhen the dog whined my crew started barking! It was a great movie!!!--sorry if this is a repeat thread but like I said...sometimes I don't always jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I still haven't seen it either. My wife has read the book and keeps bugging me to read it but I refuse because I get all teary with dog movies or books. The Jock of the Bushveldt movie still makes me misty eyed when I watch it but I still watch that one because the dog playing Jock is a stafford.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I've had the book on my bookshelf for about 6 or 7 years now... still haven't read it and probably won't. Started watching the movie last year sometime, but didn't feel like crying so I stopped it. I'll get around to it one day.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

it took me a while to get the courage up too, but it was great.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

It was a very sad movie, It's been the only movie besides Lion King I've shed a tear too...

Yea that's right, I cried when Mufasa died.


----------



## Lua (Jun 19, 2011)

jmejiaa said:


> It was a very sad movie, It's been the only movie besides Lion King I've shed a tear too...
> 
> Yea that's right, I cried when Mufasa died.


Damn that scar, putting his nephew in danger and such to become king! I pretty much cry in any soppy movies


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Funnily enough, Marley and Me was on TV down here last night. I did watch about 20 minutes of it. It was actually a bit annoying because I was sitting there thinking "sort this dog out!" the whole time so I played GT5 instead.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I remember balling to that one in theaters... I think my S/O might have even shed a tear on that one. haha


----------

